
AMD: 3rd Gen Ryzen Threadripper in 2019 - ckastner
https://www.anandtech.com/show/14059/amd-3rd-gen-ryzen-threadripper-in-2019
======
tengbretson
> This is a breaking news. We are adding more details as we learn them.

I don't get it. Nothing in this article is new information.

~~~
T3OU-736
This was a fancy variant of "First!" basically. Because page rank based on
age, and bragging rights (and lefts, and middles).

Meh.

